# Gorgeous golden in NC shelter---adopted



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

This guy is so beautiful and has such a sweet smile. I will send his info to NC rescues, but thought someone here might want this handsome boy:
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15018116

Stray Animal
Golden Retriever, Retriever [Mix]
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 29853




http://photocache.petfinder.com/fotos/NC350/NC350.15018116-1-x.jpg


About Stray Animal
This handsome guy came to the shelter as a stray. No further background known. Friendly dog.
All animals at this shelter are in need of a homeB>


The minimal cost for an adoption at the shelter is $70.00 which is a down payment towards the spay/neuter fee. We welcome out-of-county and out-of-state adoptions.


This fee is NON-NEGOTIABLE


We welcome rescue groups at the same $70.00 adoption rate.


Your new pet will be vaccinated against Rabies at the time of adoption.


Note the identification number noted at the top of the pet description.


Please remember that the staff is not able to guarantee a hold on an animal. Visit the shelter's Petfinder homepage for more information.


When calling to inquire, or visiting the shelter, mention that you discovered us on Petfinder.org!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Sent this to our intake.....though she probably already knows about him. If she doesn't I think I'll be taking a drive tomorrow.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Merlin'sMom. I hate to think of him there alone. He looks like a snuggle bug. If Meggie would let me have him, he'd be here tonight.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is one gorgeous boy.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

The charlotte rescue has someone in the area going over to see/get this boy today.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a handsome guy!! Thank you for helping him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlins Mom

Keep us posted!! YOU ARE WONDERFUL.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

The amazing woman that does intake for the Charlotte GR rescue has people everywhere!! She does a fantastic job getting dogs out and where they need to go.....and has the patience of a saint. 



Karen519 said:


> Merlins Mom
> 
> Keep us posted!! YOU ARE WONDERFUL.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad he is going to get out. What a doll!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*merlin's mom*

Merlins Mom

Are they saving him for sure?


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Merlins Mom
> 
> Are they saving him for sure?


As far as I know they are. Someone was/is going there today to get him. I haven't heard anything else since that email at 8:30 this morning.

I'm off to do some home visits and pick up my foster, but will check when I get back!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

He's still up on the Petfinder site - I know some places don't update often (especially since it's a weekend), but does any one know if he got picked up by a rescue?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Merlin's Mom*

Merlin's Mom

Do you know if the rescue took him?

Meggie's Mom said he is still on the Petfinder site unless they haven't updated it.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Merlin's Mom
> 
> Do you know if the rescue took him?
> 
> Meggie's Mom said he is still on the Petfinder site unless they haven't updated it.


I don't know, was working today and just got home. I'll try to find out tonight, but not sure if I'll get an answer.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

He's still on the Rowan Animal Shelter site too. This worries me. Hope he's picked up soon or I may do something to make Meggie hate me.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow he is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Apparently the rescue wasn't able to get someone to him before he was adopted. Adopted he was though! On Saturday.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Good, good, good. Hope he got a great human!


----------

